# Fondue Pots



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I am considering getting a Fondue Pot.. leaning toward the electric ones.. maybe the West Bend.. I lilke that it had a lid and nice handles for transporting... and it appears you can make the fondue in the pot .. I don't know a whole lot about it.. sounded fun for a Friday night party.. any suggestions or comments out there?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

My family and I LOVE fondue. I have an electric one, one that uses sterno, and one that uses alcohol. I use all three, but definitely my favorite is the electric one. Go for it!!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> My family and I LOVE fondue. I have an electric one, one that uses sterno, and one that uses alcohol. I use all three, but definitely my favorite is the electric one. Go for it!!


Well.. I was probably thinking that 2 would be GREAT one for savory and one for sweet.. hummmmmmmmm sounds like you use more than one at a time too.. there was only one on the market I found that had 2 pots.. they were kinda small pots.. and looks like you would want to make the fondue on the stove and transfer.. more work...


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

We have two All-Clad's that uses sterno. We cook the fondue on the stove and bring it to the table. THey are excellent.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, NO - my kitchen doesn't have room for another devise and my pocketbook is empty - now you will be posting tempting recipes for fondue complete with pictures, etc and I will again be lost. This is a board about reading - yes, we are reading about rice cookers, waffle makers, KA mixers, and the list goes on. (I really find it quite fun and have gained a few pounds from the snack thread - always makes me hungry!!)


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lizbeth said:


> Well.. I was probably thinking that 2 would be GREAT one for savory and one for sweet.. hummmmmmmmm sounds like you use more than one at a time too.. there was only one on the market I found that had 2 pots.. they were kinda small pots.. and looks like you would want to make the fondue on the stove and transfer.. more work...


I don't make it on the stove and transfer. Especially with the electric pot you really don't need to use your stove at all.
The reason I use all three pots is that when we have fondue we make a big production out of it like they do at The Melting Pot.(http://www.meltingpot.com/) We start out with cheese fondue, then have our main course using either beef bullion or oil(We cook chicken, beef, seafood and vegetables in this), then have chocolate fondue for dessert. Keep in mind, when doing the cheese fondue or chocolate it is good to put water in the pot and then put a small stainless steel mixing bowl into the pot to create a double boiler to keep the cheese and chocolate from burning. When we have gone out to eat it looked like that is what they did.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I don't make it on the stove and transfer. Especially with the electric pot you really don't need to use your stove at all.
> The reason I use all three pots is that when we have fondue we make a big production out of it like they do at The Melting Pot.(http://www.meltingpot.com/) We start out with cheese fondue, then have our main course using either beef bullion or oil(We cook chicken, beef, seafood and vegetables in this), then have chocolate fondue for dessert. Keep in mind, when doing the cheese fondue or chocolate it is good to put water in the pot and then put a small stainless steel mixing bowl into the pot to create a double boiler to keep the cheese and chocolate from burning. When we have gone out to eat it looked like that is what they did.


Well.............that is what I was thinking about.. was the 3 courses.. BUT your comment about the "double boiler" kinda discourages me.. I just went shopping to see some in person.. and ran across the "little dipper" mini crock pots.. and was kinda wondering if they would work.. probably get too hot though.. as they only have on and off.. they are 14.00 bucks each.. could have 2 I guess.. has anyone used one of them probably ok for cheese.. but probably too hot for chocolate.. oh well.. I have lived this long without one.. but maybe..


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One advantage of the Sterno type is that you can place it on a table without having to worry about anyone tripping over the cord and spilling hot oil or melted cheese all over. But if you intend to use it on a counter in more of a buffet setting, then electric may be the choice due to ease of use and always being ready to go.

For things like cheese or chocolate fondues (where you don't need or want the higher heat as when cooking in oil), I've had success using my crock pot, initially warming the contents in the microwave and then using the crock pot's low setting to keep it warm.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> For things like cheese or chocolate fondues (where you don't need or want the higher heat as when cooking in oil), I've had success using my crock pot, initially warming the contents in the microwave and then using the crock pot's low setting to keep it warm.


So those mini crock pots would work for a chocolate fondue? I was wondering about that too... I've been wanting to introduce DD to the concept, but am too nervous to let her near a main-dish fondue (the hot oil! the Sterno!), and chocolate seems like a good alternative.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fondue is a favorite with my 9 and 11 year olds!  I have always used the Sterno type.  Heat the oil on the stove first in the fondue pan, then move it to the stand when hot.  I have never tried an electric one, but think the cord would really be a problem in the middle of the table with all the moving around that seems to happen with this meal.  (If you loose your food in the pot, you have to kiss the person on your right!)

As for chocolate, I have a ceramic pot that I pour the melted chocolate into and just have it over a votive candle.  Doesn't keep it very hot, but we seem to do the dessert course pretty quickly so it's not a problem.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I made this cheese fondue earlier this year to bring to a fondue party, and I liked it a lot (and there was very little left over to take home  ). I used reduced fat cream cheese (a.k.a. Neufchatel cheese), but made sure I used some decent quality Parmesan (_not_ the dry, powdery stuff in the green can!). I just cut up a couple baguettes from the grocery store bakery to dip in it, and it was great.

INGREDIENTS

* 1 1/2 cups milk
* 2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, cubed
* 1 1/2 cups grated Parmesan cheese
* 1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
* 1 (1 pound) loaf French bread, cubed

DIRECTIONS

1. In a large saucepan, cook and stir the milk and cream cheese over low heat until cheese is melted. Stir in Parmesan cheese and garlic salt; cook and stir until heated through. Transfer to a fondue pot or mini slow cooker; keep warm. Serve with bread cubes.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

NogDog said:


> One advantage of the Sterno type is that you can place it on a table without having to worry about anyone tripping over the cord and spilling hot oil or melted cheese all over.


I was worried about the cord with the electric one too, but the cord has a magnet on it that releses if the cord is pulled at all so if someone tripped on it , the cord would easily release and the pot would not be disturbed at all.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We have the Cuisinart electric.
Also a crock one for chocolate.

Love fondue.
Susan, your daughter will love it - all kids do.
It appeals to the "almost fingers" urge.

Just sayin.....


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I made this cheese fondue earlier this year to bring to a fondue party, and I liked it a lot (and there was very little left over to take home  ). I used reduced fat cream cheese (a.k.a. Neufchatel cheese), but made sure I used some decent quality Parmesan (_not_ the dry, powdery stuff in the green can!). I just cut up a couple baguettes from the grocery store bakery to dip in it, and it was great.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> ...


 For my cheese fondue I just mix grated cheddar into heated wine because when we have gone to The Melting Pot and they have brought the cheese fondue to our table that is all they put in it. They put the cheese into the pot after it is on the table. All of my family loves cheese so I think Ill try your recipe for variety. It sounds yummy. Thanks


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an "island" that the electric cord would not really be an issue..I am actually leaning toward getting a couple of the "little dippers" mini crock pots.. and trying them out.. kinda want one for cheese and one for a butterscotch carmel sauce...... just wondered if anyone had really used one? oh well.. I can buy em.. try em.. and return em! if not in love.. right!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey.. how bout this for an idea?
http://www.amazon.com/Rival-18-Ounce-Electric-Gravy-Warmer/dp/B000AB551S/ref=pd_sim_hg_1

just wondering................... kinda nifty looking.. (IMHO)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Love fondue.
> Susan, your daughter will love it - all kids do.
> It appeals to the "almost fingers" urge.


Hmmmm..... I dunno whether that's a universal urge.... my daughter won't eat peaches because they make her fingers sticky.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lizbeth said:


> Hey.. how bout this for an idea?
> http://www.amazon.com/Rival-18-Ounce-Electric-Gravy-Warmer/dp/B000AB551S/ref=pd_sim_hg_1
> 
> just wondering................... kinda nifty looking.. (IMHO)


I've never seen one like that before. I like that!! Think I'll have to buy it...Once again the enablers have struck. LOL


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I've never seen one like that before. I like that!! Think I'll have to buy it...Once again the enablers have struck. LOL


Do you think it would work for a fondue that has already been made and to keep warm? one comment was the bottom actually has a small heating circumference......... probably would be ok I guess..


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Now I am thinking about this one.. too bad only in Red though..

http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-33416-Party-Crock/dp/B000GHGKWO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1251902550&sr=8-2


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Lizbeth said:


> Now I am thinking about this one.. too bad only in Red though..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-33416-Party-Crock/dp/B000GHGKWO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1251902550&sr=8-2


BUT.. I see now.. it is 1.5 qt.. kinda big.. ??


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Lizbeth said:


> Now I am thinking about this one.. too bad only in Red though..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-33416-Party-Crock/dp/B000GHGKWO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1251902550&sr=8-2


found it it BLUE.. pretty cool.. just FYI..


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> For my cheese fondue I just mix grated cheddar into heated wine because when we have gone to The Melting Pot and they have brought the cheese fondue to our table that is all they put in it. They put the cheese into the pot after it is on the table. All of my family loves cheese so I think Ill try your recipe for variety. It sounds yummy. Thanks


THAT SOUNDS GREAT.. I am going to try it! I actually for today.. decided on the 2 mini crock pots.. I found one in cream... not stainless.. to match decor better. I wanted 2 1 for sweet (butterscotch/chocolate..) and 1 for cheese.. for my buffet table parties.. will try these little guys.. only 5.00 bucks each.. to get me in the idea.. of fondue.. got some forks coming from Amazon.. if I like the whole idea.. I will sink more for an actual fondue pot once I decide.. and go all in.. with the oils... and everything.. in the future.. thanks everyone for the suggestions.. you can keep em coming if you like as I am still trying to figure it all out. Thanks again!!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hope you enjoy it! Let us know how the mini crock pots work for the fondue.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I made this cheese fondue earlier this year to bring to a fondue party, and I liked it a lot (and there was very little left over to take home  ). I used reduced fat cream cheese (a.k.a. Neufchatel cheese), but made sure I used some decent quality Parmesan (_not_ the dry, powdery stuff in the green can!). I just cut up a couple baguettes from the grocery store bakery to dip in it, and it was great.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> ...


Sounds good


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've eyed the Le Creuset fondue pot for ages but I doubt I'll get one anytime soon, I also want their tagine LOL


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Well.. I tried out my mini Crockpots (0.5.. "dippers") to use as "Fondue" they get a little hot... ok for appetizers.. I actually used one for candied smoked sausage bites.. yummy.. and one for Fondue Au Rum.. a kind of butterscotch flavor fondue for dipping cake in.. it did a pretty good job.. had to unplug it after a bit.. I put water in them and let them run for over an  hour and took temp.. 150 at edges.. and 140 in middle.. I have not tried a cheese fondue yet.. with some tweeking they may be ok..


----------

